# 1st DR scan thick lining :( Norethisterone experiences?



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello ladies

I had my first DR scan today for a donor cycle and I had a thick lining so they have prescribed 8 days of Norethisterone then will scan me again in 16 days, does anyone have experience of this? Is it common? I'm not sure why it happened

If it has to you were you good to go after the second scan? There's 3 of us in this cycle (altruistic donor and 2 x recipients) so I'm hoping I don't hold every up too long

Thanks 

Lilly x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
sorry things not going according to plan. Have you had a bleed since you took the down regulator?  Is it prostap or buselin or synaeral you are on? I take it there was no sign of an active follicle?

If your ovaries were quiet then you've down regulated ok it is just that the lining of the uterus hasn't shed properly. Giving you progesterone ie the norethisterone then withdrawing it should induce another bleed and sort matters ( although the first time I took norethisterone it had the opposite effect. I went for my scan post bleed to find my lining had increased to 20mm.  I don't know if the second course they prescribed sorted things then as the clinic changed its protocol so didn't rescan me. I was ok on it when I restarted it as part of another cycle a year later at another clinic )

If there was a follicle present that is a bit more difficult, as it shows you haven't down regulated. This make take a bit longer to sort out.

Good luck . I am a firm believer in everything happens for a reason, and we have the children we are meant to have. My coping mechanism for endo and the devestation it has made of my life. But without endo i wouldn't have my gorgeous twins. And hopefully a little brother or sister ( or both ) for them with the help of a different donor. So if it does take a while to sort, maybe it is that you are meant to have a different donor. 

Hugs, and try not stress. Easier said than done, I know


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I didn't bleed in the 2 occasions I did the long protocol so needed norethiserone, I took it for a week and then bled a couple of days after that, my lining was perfect after that, it's a little frustrating because of the additional waiting but it works 

Good luck with your cycle 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you both so much for your replies 

Mierran thanks for sharing your story, and the hope  congrats on your twins, I know you might be right, I'm wondering how long before they drop me from this cycle, or I also wondered if they might freeze my embies for a later date? She is a spot on match would be gutted to lose her, the second recipient is a bit behind me DR so at least I won't be holding her up too much

Nic was you expecting a bleed? I wasn't it, I started on day 1 and it was a 21 day scan, I asked (before I knew it hadn't worked) if I should expect a bleed but she said no, so I guess I shouldn't have a lining at all

I'm on Buserilin, she didn't mention any follicles just that I had a few cysts and my lining was thick, I always worry about cysts as I grew an 18cm one last year 

I did have a lot of EWCM around the time I would of ovulated and I did wonder, got really really sore boobs now that I never get, I usually ovulate on day 12 if it was 21 would they be able to tell I had? I don't mind longer DR I just home the cycles not at risk x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Lilly, I was under the impression that after down reg with buseralin you need a bleed to get a thin lining before you start stimming, I had to do this on each of my long protocols, not sure if yours is different 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh really, I wasn't sure, when I asked whilst she was scanning me would I have a bleed she said you would of had one by your first scan if you were going to, not sure why they wouldn't give me chance to bleed myself then as was only day 21, will have to call them and ask, I'm worried my scratch will of been useless now too

Lilly x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It may have been a different cycle to mine but you usually bleed once you have finished taking norethiserone 

Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you 

Something has definitely not gone to plan though she was querying had I been taking the correct dose and doing it every day

Will give them a call to clarify, tell you what though I would take a LP DE cycle over a SP OE cycle any day, so pleased there's no stressing and obsessing over follicles x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Lilly when I've just had a look at the BnF (medical drug doses book) it suggests that it can be given at different dosages for different amount of time depending in whether you want to refrain from bleeding or not which I didn't realise, do contact your clinic though and just put your mind at rest, I didn't mean to make you worry Hun sorry 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

You didn't worry and I really appreciate you looking into it for me, the impression I got was I shouldn't be having a bleed and that I shouldn't have a lining, and was never supposed to take these tablets

Nothings simple is it? I had my last cycle in Dec cancelled due to my fsh jumping to 23 so a bit nervy of something going wrong x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I can understand that I have had my fair share of cycles going wrong so I really understand your worry, I hope you get a response from your clinic Hun xx


----------

